# Couple of Oak Bowls



## rdnkmedic (Apr 11, 2013)

[attachment=22917][attachment=22918]

Killed a couple of hours in the shop last night. This is green Oak that I cut a couple of weeks ago. Went ahead and finish turned them because my wife likes to watch them dry and build character. She loves to watch the wood change shape as it dries. The larger bowl has some very pretty characteristics. Finished them with walnut oil after sanding. I like the oak because I can get it every day. It's cheap and I'm still learning how to make big chip piles. Thanks for looking. Critiques welcomed. 

Kevin


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice work! A nice warped bowl is hard to beat!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice looking bowls Kevin  Good looking transitions from rim to bottom with no visible tool marks - Great finish and I like the way you broke up the outside of the top one with those lines. Are they burned in?
Scott


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, burned in. Just tried to break it up some. Thanks for the compliment. Probably should have tried to go a little thinner. Next time....................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 12, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Yes, burned in. Just tried to break it up some. Thanks for the compliment. Probably should have tried to go a little thinner. Next time....................



I'm not a slave to the "Thinner is better" notion. To me every piece needs a wall thickness that is just right for what it is intended for. If I'm making bowl thats going to be a user - especially daily, I leave the walls about where you did on this piece. On a lot of pieces the "heft" conveys a little more quality that a piece that feels like an egg shell.

I like the thickness you are at on this one.


----------

